# Rack Stacker !



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks. I always wondered about that stuff. Keep us posted.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah it works but with the amount you planted it should hold them for one or two nights. Thats the problem with small food plots


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

3DMARK said:


> Yeah it works but with the amount you planted it should hold them for one or two nights. Thats the problem with small food plots


. As long as I'm there on those nights that's all that matters ! Lol'


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Under this moon its probably gone already.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I was only doing this to see the results ! I'm just saying that I was really impressed on how it grew ! Hopefuuly with all the crops still up they haven't touched it much.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

MLabonte said:


> I was only doing this to see the results ! I'm just saying that I was really impressed on how it grew ! Hopefuuly with all the crops still up they haven't touched it much.


Sounds like you've got some ++ results Matt. How much does that stuff cost?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Sounds like you've got some ++ results Matt. How much does that stuff cost?


 Think it was about $17.00 to do 5000 square feet ! But I was just amazed on how good of quality the seed was and how fast it germinated and started to grow.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow! I had no idea it was that cheap. Definitely gonna give it a go.


----------

